# Towel root



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Hello everyone. I've been out of the game for a while and am now hearing about towelroot. Is this nonsense legit? I'm from the old school of downloading drivers and unlocking bootloader for custom recoveries and custom roms. I've of the thinking that when something sounds to good to be true it ALWAYS is. Any feed back would be appreciated. As stated I have a hard time believing all the aforementioned processes can be slighted with a single app. Thanks for any help.


----------



## AblazedRooter (Aug 19, 2014)

Yes, I rooted my phone with towelroot


----------



## apet8464 (Sep 7, 2012)

Welcome back! While you were away, rooting got easier and unlocking bootloaders got harder. +1 on towelroot being legit.


----------



## Ajaz35 (Aug 26, 2014)

Any better app than this


----------



## fezrock (Aug 30, 2011)

Problems? I just used it rather successfully a couple days ago.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

Ajaz35 said:


> Any better app than this


No. This is absolutely as easy as root can possibly get. It either works for your phone or it doesn't. Nothing you can do to get it to work if it doesn't work. One click and root.


----------

